
'I fell in love with a female assassin' (2008) - Tomte
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/i-fell-in-love-with-a-female-assassin-791978.html
======
nightspirit
It's sad that a woman who, if she remained a part of this conflict she joined,
was in position to experience and realize its sheer insanity and maybe slowly
weaken the frame of other participants, instead got killed for desertion in
pursuit of acceptance from somebody who felt the urge to "fix her" in reaction
to his private moral panic.

Your little flower won't kill anymore, but there will be someone new in her
place, just freshly naive and clueless.

\---

 _Sir, I think we may be going a bridge too far._

